# 'Cannot': 못하다 or 할 수 없다?



## Welton

안녕하세요. I'd like to ask whether there's any difference in usage between these two verbs that, according to my few weeks of studying, mean the same thing. Is there any difference in saying, e.g., 가지 못해요 and 갈 수 없어요?


----------



## AKoreanUser

There might be very extreme situations you must classify the two. But I can't think of any now. They're exchangeable commonly.


----------



## acts930123

1. 학교에 안 갔어.
학교에 가고자 하는 의지가 처음부터 없었던 것은 아님. 그러나 차츰 학교에 가고자 하는 마음이 사라져서 안 갔다는 어감. 컴퓨터 게임을 하다보니 안 갔다거나, 교수 얼굴 보기 싫어서 안 갔다거나, 귀찮아서 안 갔다거나, 친구랑 노느라고 안 갔다거나...

2.학교에 못갔어.
학교에 가고자 하는 의지가 있었지만 어떤 사정이 생겨서 갈 수 없었다는 어감. 예상하지 못했던 어떤 사고나 상황이 벌어졌을 가능성이 높음.

3. 학교에 갈 수 없었어.
학교에 가고자 하는 의지가 진짜로 많았고, 어떻게 해서든지 꼭 학교에 가고 싶었지만, 도저히 갈 수 있는 상황이 아니어서 가지 못 했다는 어감.


----------



## Anais Ninn

What an excellent question! There are differences in usage but it's hard to put it as a rule.

For example, 그는 공부를 못해요. means his academic performance is poor, while 그는 공부를 할 수 없어요. means because of his health, financial situation, family matters, or just simply loud noise from outside or whatever the reason might be, something prevents him from studying.

Koreans frequently substitute 안하다 with 못하다.
For example:
Teacher: 숙제 다 했어?
Student: 아뇨, 못 했어요.
Teacher:왜 못 했어?
Student:텔레비젼 보느라고요.

My explanation only covers just a small part of this subject. I'll add some more if I can think of any. 

Hope it helps.

Anais


----------



## barok

"Cannot': 못하다 or 할 수 없다?"
 It is not simply translated as "cannot"
 They are used  differently.  The first one "못하다"  means "cannot do ". 
The second "할 수 없다" means "doing nothing". 

 I hope this may help.


----------



## Anais Ninn

barok said:


> "Cannot': 못하다 or 할 수 없다?"
> ...
> The second "할 수 없다" means "doing nothing".
> 
> I hope this may help.



I am sorry to disagree, but that is incorrect. Both 못하다 and 할 수 없다 mean "cannot do" or "to be unable to do" but the usage is sometimes different.

By the way, "to do nothing" is 아무것도 하지 않다.

Hope it clears up any confusion.

Anais


----------

